# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían hasta 3% este año impulsadas por envíos de uva y palta, prevé Minag

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, abr. 02 (ANDINA).-* Las agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían hasta tres por ciento este año a pesar del contexto de crisis mundial que afecta a los mercados externos, estimó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton.    _Ministro de Agricultura expuso ayer en el almuerzo anual de ADEX_ 
Estas exportaciones estarán impulsadas por los mayores envíos de hortalizas, principalmente de uva y palta, declaró tras participar en el X Almuerzo Agroexportador 2009, organizado por la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) y el banco Interbank. 
En la víspera, la Dirección de Agronegocios del Minag informó que las agroexportaciones acumuladas en enero y febrero del 2009 ascendieron a 342 millones de dólares, cifra que representa una caída de 15.3 por ciento respecto al mismo período del 2008. 
Refirió que si bien el valor exportado en los dos primeros meses del 2009 es menor que el del mismo período del año pasado (cuando se alcanzó un valor atípico), resulta mayor que el de los ocho años anteriores. 
Solo en febrero, las agroexportaciones peruanas alcanzaron un valor de 152 millones de dólares, monto 16 por ciento menor que el registrado en el mismo mes del 2008 (181 millones). 
Si bien en el último mes (febrero) las cosas fueron mejores que en enero, sabemos que tenemos algunos problemas como el cierre de los mercados externos que nos está afectando y a lo cual le estamos buscando soluciones, puntualizó Leyton. 
En ese sentido, señaló que la expectativa es que se presente una desaceleración de los mencionados envíos, más no una caída abrupta al cierre del año. 
Podemos entender que si bien no vamos a crecer al ritmo que veníamos haciéndolo, sí podríamos mantener una relación positiva en términos promedio, anotó.  *Foto: ANDINA/Víctor Palomino*Temas similares: Artículo: Agroexportaciones del Perú crecerían 32% este año y sumarían US$ 4,500 millones Artículo: Agroexportaciones de Perú crecerían 22% este año y superarían los US$ 4,000 millones Artículo: Exportaciones de palta crecerían 19% este año sumando 57,500 toneladas Artículo: Agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían 10% este año, estima Adex Exportaciones vía aérea crecerían 15% este año impulsadas por envíos de espárragos

----------

